# G-B Love



## BigMoneyGrip (Jan 22, 2022)

Just showing some love for my Gränsfors-Bruks tools. 
I got the Large Splitting Maul a little over a year ago. I've only split about a cord with it but it does way better than the splitter I had. My old one was an 8lbs one that my dad gave me. It was made in Japan but no other info on the head. He got it 42 years ago when he was clearing land to build their house on. 
The Scandinavian Forest Axe was my first G-B purchase. I got it 12 years ago just to use around our 37 acre place. It has put much wood on the ground and I can't imagine a better all-around axe.
The Mini Hatchet is like a GLOCK 19 or a 1911, every man should have one. I've had this one for about 10 years and it goes with me everytime I take a walk. It's just a handy piece to have. 
I'm wanting to get the Outdoor Axe at some point. I seems like another "Must Have" and I can see me using it quiet often. Like the Mini Hatchet, it looks like a good one to have.
What all do you have???


----------



## sand sock (Jan 24, 2022)

BigMoneyGrip said:


> Just showing some love for my Gränsfors-Bruks tools.
> I got the Large Splitting Maul a little over a year ago. I've only split about a cord with it but it does way better than the splitter I had. My old one was an 8lbs one that my dad gave me. It was made in Japan but no other info on the head. He got it 42 years ago when he was clearing land to build their house on.
> The Scandinavian Forest Axe was my first G-B purchase. I got it 12 years ago just to use around our 37 acre place. It has put much wood on the ground and I can't imagine a better all-around axe.
> The Mini Hatchet is like a GLOCK 19 or a 1911, every man should have one. I've had this one for about 10 years and it goes with me everytime I take a walk. It's just a handy piece to have.
> ...


can you give the actual measurements of the handles with the head and to the bottom of the wings. when they say 19 inches for a small forest axe. is that max length? with what people show. the axe is alot bigger or they are really small people


----------



## BigMoneyGrip (Jan 25, 2022)

sand sock said:


> can you give the actual measurements of the handles with the head and to the bottom of the wings. when they say 19 inches for a small forest axe. is that max length? with what people show. the axe is alot bigger or they are really small people


I don't understand your question. Do you need the measurements of one that I have pictured?


----------



## sand sock (Jan 26, 2022)

Yes the 2 axes. With the head and with out the head


----------



## BigMoneyGrip (Feb 3, 2022)

sand sock said:


> Yes the 2 axes. With the head and with out the head


----------



## sand sock (Feb 3, 2022)

Thank you


----------



## PEK (Feb 4, 2022)

G-B are well worth the money, have a couple of thier axes, all the splitting mauls, what I like are the metal slightly twisted wedges split anything with them and the largest maul can be used as a hammer. Good comment about taking the splits out the top of wedges.


----------

